# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Zgjedhjet parlamentare në Maqedoni (2006)

## Davius

Pershendetje.

Cdo dite lexojme komente te shumta ose degjojme lajme te ndryshme se ne Maqedoni ekziston nje vullnet politik nga opozita per zgjedhje te parakohshme ne Maqedoni.

Si mendoni ju, se a eshte e nevojshme ne Maqedoni te kete zgjedhje parlamentare te parakoshme dhe cilet jane parashikimet tuaja per zgjedhjet qe do pasojne me 2006.

Ju ftoj per diskutim.

----------


## Davius

*UNDP: 50.4 per qind e shqiptareve do te votonin BDI-ne*


Po te mbaheshin sot zgjedhjet, *50.4* per qind e shqiptareve do te votonin *BDI-ne e Ali Ahmetit*, *16.7* per qind per *PDSH-ne*, *3.0* per qind per *PPD*, kurse te maqedonasit prijne *VMRO-DPMNE-ja e Nikolla Gruevskit me 15.8* perqind para *LSDM-se se Vllado Buckovskit me 13.4 per qind.*

Anketa e zhvilluar ne muajin korrik-gusht te ketij viti nga agjencia prestigjioze Brima Gallup, rezultatet e se ciles jane pjese e Raportit te UNDP (United Nations Development Programme) per paralajmerim te hershem i prezentuar te premten ne Shkup, sjellin te dhena me te reja per besueshmerine qe kane shqiptaret ne BDI,  gjegjesisht tek z. Ali Ahmeti.


Sipas raportit (anketes) se UNDP, po te mbaheshin sot zgjedhjet, 50.4 per qind e shqiptareve do te votonin BDI-ne e Ali Ahmetit, 16.7 per qind per PDSH-ne, 3.0 per qind per PPD, kurse te maqedonasit prijne VMRO-DPMNE-ja e Nikolla Gruevskit me 15.8 perqind para LSDM-se se Vllado Buckovskit me 13.4 per qind.

.......

Sa mendoni se ky raport eshte real duke pasur parasysh klimen e ftohte politike ne Maqedoni.

----------


## Shkupi

Sa jane anketuar dhe sa prej tyre kane refuzuar/apo jane pergjigjur me nuk e di? Nese e ke kete informacion te lutem jepe qe te mund te komentojme sepse Ali Ahmeti te jete me 16 perqind para Nikolla Gruevskit me 15 perqind dicka ketu nuk eshte e qarte me kete ankete.


Nese shqiptaret mendojne se BDI-ja duhet te votohet atehere kjo eshte vullneti i sovranit - popullit. Keq apo mire eshte ceshtje e zgjidhjes individuale dhe me rendesi eshte qe keto zgjedhje ti fitoni ndershem pa kallasha e dhune.Kete ua kerkon edhe Europa sa e di une.

----------


## Davius

Eshte fakte se Europa kerkon zgjedhje te lira dhe me standarde europiane por edhe zgjedhjet e fundit komunale nuk kane qene jashta normave, ne vete kemi qene deshmitare te asaj gjeje..

Zgjedhjet e ardheshme do jene edhe testi final i Maqedonise per fillimin e bisedimeve per antarsimin ne BE dhe nese MK-ja kalon kete test mendoje se shume shpejt Maqedonia do jete pjese e familjes se madhe evropiane...

Sic u ceke edhe me larte mjafton keto zgjedhje te jene te lira dhe demokratike pa mare parsysh ngjyrat politike fituese, te gjithe me kete fitojme sepse Zgjedhjet e Lira do jene dhe "vegza" direkte per ne Evrope per ne...

----------


## Shkupi

Nuk e kam aq shume per Evropen( e di se ju ne BDI tashme e keni shume te prefuarara keto tema si Evropa, zhvillimi ekonomik etj) por e kam per demokratizimin perfundimtar te shqiptareve ne Maqedoni. Ky "emancipim politik brendashqiptar" duhet te ndodh me apo pa presionin e Evropes. Hyrja e Maqedonise ne BE nuk do te ndodh per se paku 10 vjet e ardhshme ose thene me mire kur perfundimisht do te vizatohen konturat e shtetit stabil gje qe sot Maqedonia nuk i permbush as kriteret me te ulta te nje vendi me perspektive. Nuk eshte edhe ekonomia ne pyetje sa eshte stabiliteti politik i cili tani si eshte qendron nje pikpyetje e madhe e ekzistimit te ketij shteti.

----------


## babadimri

Zgjedhjet Parlamentare ne maqedoni do te jene nje sfide shume interesante per partite aktuale shqiptare. BDi do te kerkoje me cdo cmim fitoren ne bllokune partive shqiptare edhepse nje gje etille veshtire se do te ndodh pas skandaleve te shumta te kesaj partie e cila arriti te profilet dhe tekrijoje identitet. BDI-ja mbetet partia shqiptare qe nuk arriti te krijoje identitet sepse luftetaret e deshperuar shohin brenda partise te ngritur permes tyre komunsite e regjur te cilet u vodhenpushekn dhe idealin per nje grime pushtet.
Ne anen Tjeter PDSH-ja partia e cila ka nevoje per kthim ne vetvete qe dmth nekthimine  kuadrove qe e sollenne pushtet kete parti e cila i tradhetoi idealet e anetaresise per X arsye, qe e din me mire kreu i partise. Nese kjp parti kthen ne gjirin e vete dribleret e mire dhe arrin ti elimoje viruset qe e sollne kete gjendje do te sfidoje BDi-ne. Por rende tendodh kjo vetem nje cudi mund te beje nje gje te tille. 
Edhe partite e reja jane te gatshme te sfidojne dhe te marrin nga kulaci qe eshte shume e mundshme sepse pakenaqesia e elektoratit shqiptar eshte e madhe. Ne kete tollovi figura me e perfolur se mund te bje ekthesen ne politiken shqiptare eshte Rufi Osmani. Osmanit aktualisht i frikesohen tmerrshem Aliu dhe Xhaferi sepse ua merr primatin e liderit te pozites apo opizites

----------


## babadimri

Zgjedhjet Parlamentare ne maqedoni do te jene nje sfide shume interesante per partite aktuale shqiptare. BDi do te kerkoje me cdo cmim fitoren ne bllokune partive shqiptare edhepse nje gje etille veshtire se do te ndodh pas skandaleve te shumta te kesaj partie e cila arriti te profilet dhe tekrijoje identitet. BDI-ja mbetet partia shqiptare qe nuk arriti te krijoje identitet sepse luftetaret e deshperuar shohin brenda partise te ngritur permes tyre komunsite e regjur te cilet u vodhenpushekn dhe idealin per nje grime pushtet.
Ne anen Tjeter PDSH-ja partia e cila ka nevoje per kthim ne vetvete qe dmth nekthimine  kuadrove qe e sollenne pushtet kete parti e cila i tradhetoi idealet e anetaresise per X arsye, qe e din me mire kreu i partise. Nese kjp parti kthen ne gjirin e vete dribleret e mire dhe arrin ti elimoje viruset qe e sollne kete gjendje do te sfidoje BDi-ne. Por rende tendodh kjo vetem nje cudi mund te beje nje gje te tille. 
Edhe partite e reja jane te gatshme te sfidojne dhe te marrin nga kulaci qe eshte shume e mundshme sepse pakenaqesia e elektoratit shqiptar eshte e madhe. Ne kete tollovi figura me e perfolur se mund te bje ekthesen ne politiken shqiptare eshte Rufi Osmani. Osmanit aktualisht i frikesohen tmerrshem Aliu dhe Xhaferi sepse ua merr primatin e liderit te pozites apo opizites

----------


## Davius

Eh more babadimer, ke bere nje shkrim katastrofe...

Te them dicka se partia shqiptare qe do fiton zgjedhjet e 2006 do jete mes BDI-se dhe PDSH-se, te kam thene harroj ato grupet e vetequajtura parti politike qe dalin si kepurdha pas shiut...

Nuk voton njeri partine e Alajdin Demirit ose Harun Aliut ose te pronarit te Radio Visarit - Mesut Shabanit... ose Hysni Shaqira me Forza Milan oh me fal Forza Kumanova apo si e kishte emrin se kam harruar ose me sakte se kam ditur kurre...

Per fitues nuk diskutohet, ne BDI eshte fakt qe ka percarje interesash por pas kongresit shume cka do jete me e kristalizuar, ndersa ne anen tjeter ne PDSH ka kapluar tmerri...

Tregom se cila sipas teje eshte partia qe ka krijuar identitet a?

----------


## Shkupi

Ketu dakordohem me Daviusin sepse asnjera parti shqiptare nuk ka arritur te krijoj nje identitet te vetin.Thyerja gjithmone ndodh kur partia shqiptare hip ne "pushtet" dhe aty infiltrohen viruse te ndryshem dhe gradualisht, fjala vjen kreu i partise e humb kontrollin ndaj deputeteve apo ndaj njerezve ne ekzekutive. Me e famshmja eshte PDSH-ja e cila per nje kohe te shkurter e humbi identitetin e saj dhe u kthye ne nje satelit te vogel te VMRO-DPMNE-se madje me tragjikja eshte se kuadrot e saj perbetoheshin ne vellazerine e shkijeve. Kete nuk e them kuturu sepse atebote si gazetar kisha mundesi te takohem me shume funksionar te PDSH-se te cilet cuditerisht brenda nates ndryshuan kursin patriotik dhe u shendruan ne vazal te kauzes se VMRO-se gjoja ne emer te antikomunizmit. Nuk me besoheshte vesheve kur degjoja fjale te tipit se VMRO-ovcat i kemi vellezer te idealit dhe se koalicioni po funksionon ne menyre te perkryer. Kete populli e di dhe prandaj ekziston hezitimi ndaj kesaj partie. Aq me shume kur kjo filozofi politike mbase vinte nga kreu i partise Xhaferri-Thaci te cilet zgjoheshin dhe binin ne gjume me Dostat e Georgievskat. Ne fund nuk eshte larg mendjes qe BDI-ja serish te korr fitore por kesaj rradhe shpresoj se nuk ka nevoje per dhune e kallasha dhe kjo ne te vertete do te jete nje fitore e paster.PPD-ja e ka humb rrugen teresisht dhe mbase per nja 5 vjet do te shuhet plotesisht. Partite tjera as qe kane potencial te organizohen ne dicka me te madhe sepse nuk kane oferte politike origjinale.

----------


## babadimri

Me vjen keq qe mundohesh ti devalvosh njerezit qe nuk pajtohen me shterpesine politike te BDI-se.
Cka ka te keqe HYsni Shaqiri dhe me thuaj ku ka gabuar sipas teje dhe shtabit te bdi. 
Mew metodologjine e punes qe keni do te humbni sipas meje sepse ka ardhur koha qe te kete ndryshime ne skene poliitke. BDI-ja eshte dicka qe e provuan shqiptaret dhe cdo te mire i vjen fundi.
Krijimi i nje atmosfere te percarjes se eger ma con mallin e PDSH-=se qe e perdori per te ardhur ne pushtet por ne pushtet PDSH-ja u tregua e afte per te drejtuar per dallim prej BDI-se qe ne pushtet brenda u tregua shume e dobet per te qeverisuar. Merre edhe shiko se si trajtohen shqiptaret ne institucione te ndryshme ku minister apo drejtor nuk eshte shqiptare kemi shume raste te tilla.
Pastaj pse kaq urrejtje nga u lind gjityhe kjo urrejtje per shqiptaret nuk pajtohen me ju. Nuk dmth se duhet te gjithe te pajtohen me ju sepse ajo eshte njemendesi dhe e kemi provuar se ka prodhuar kriza te keqija.
EShte dicka tjeter se ne pazarin politik te Maqedonise foret tuaja hahen dhe ju mundeni te mbjetoni edhe kunderjt gjithe skandaleve qe i ka bere kjo konjukture politike. FUndin do ta shohim.
Une do ta uroj fitoren nese ju arrini te fitoni!

----------


## babadimri

> Ketu dakordohem me Daviusin sepse asnjera parti shqiptare nuk ka arritur te krijoj nje identitet te vetin.Thyerja gjithmone ndodh kur partia shqiptare hip ne "pushtet" dhe aty infiltrohen viruse te ndryshem dhe gradualisht, fjala vjen kreu i partise e humb kontrollin ndaj deputeteve apo ndaj njerezve ne ekzekutive. Me e famshmja eshte PDSH-ja e cila per nje kohe te shkurter e humbi identitetin e saj dhe u kthye ne nje satelit te vogel te VMRO-DPMNE-se madje me tragjikja eshte se kuadrot e saj perbetoheshin ne vellazerine e shkijeve. Kete nuk e them kuturu sepse atebote si gazetar kisha mundesi te takohem me shume funksionar te PDSH-se te cilet cuditerisht brenda nates ndryshuan kursin patriotik dhe u shendruan ne vazal te kauzes se VMRO-se gjoja ne emer te antikomunizmit. Nuk me besoheshte vesheve kur degjoja fjale te tipit se VMRO-ovcat i kemi vellezer te idealit dhe se koalicioni po funksionon ne menyre te perkryer. Kete populli e di dhe prandaj ekziston hezitimi ndaj kesaj partie. Aq me shume kur kjo filozofi politike mbase vinte nga kreu i partise Xhaferri-Thaci te cilet zgjoheshin dhe binin ne gjume me Dostat e Georgievskat. Ne fund nuk eshte larg mendjes qe BDI-ja serish te korr fitore por kesaj rradhe shpresoj se nuk ka nevoje per dhune e kallasha dhe kjo ne te vertete do te jete nje fitore e paster.PPD-ja e ka humb rrugen teresisht dhe mbase per nja 5 vjet do te shuhet plotesisht. Partite tjera as qe kane potencial te organizohen ne dicka me te madhe sepse nuk kane oferte politike origjinale.


Analize e mire nga kendveshtrimi yt Shkupi, po besoj se duhet disa gjera t'i qartesojme. Cka eshte VMRO dhe cila eshte kauza e tyre. Cka eshte LSDM dhe cila eshte kauza e tyre. Cka perfitojne shqiptaret nga njera dhe cka nga tjetra. Cka humben qytetari shqiptar dhe cila eshte e keqja me e vogel per ne. Tash fiskulture politike mund te bejme tere diten edhe te zihemi se me e mire eshte LSDM apo VMRO, po cka fiton qytetari shqiptar nga keto perplasje te panevojshme.
Nje fakt eshte konstatuar se Vetura eshte e prishur mjeshtri aktual Ali Ahmeti nuk eshte ne gjendje ta riparoj dhe po e drejtonin  timonin me defekte qe mund t'i kushtojne shume kauzes shqiptare. Jam idhtar i mendimit se neve na duhet nje bashkeveprim me i madh ne mes partive dhe jo urrejtje, se populli ka nevoje pak per unitetit dhe per marreveshje ashtu sic bejne maqedonet dhe topin non stop e hudhin ne terrenin tone. Se di deri kur vetura me defekt do te mund te vozitet vetem nje gje e di se demet jane te pariparushme per shqiptaret ne Maqedoni

----------


## Shkupi

Nuk do ti hy analizes rreth LSDM-se apo VMRO-se sepse fundja pas marreveshjes se Ohrit duheshte hisja shqiptare te kristalizohet(lexo Institucionalizohet) pavaresisht cila parti maqedone eshte ne pushtet.Teme tashme e sqaruar. Deri para 2001 kjo pinte uje rrespektivisht mund te flitshim cila parti maqedone do ta kisha quajtur me pak e demshme per shqiptaret sepse asnjera nuk ka qene apo eshte e favorshme per ne sepse kemi nje konflikt ne koncept te shtetit te perbashket. PDSH-ja vetem pas disa mujave ne pushtet u shkri ne satelit te VMRO-se edhe pse VMRO-ovcat per shkak te paaftesise se tyre duheshte te jene me te kollajshem per ne. Kete e sqaroj nga sindromi i vartesise qe vet shqiptaret(PDSH) ia imponuan vehtes apriori dhe e "hengren" qe ne diten e pare kur u ulen neper koltuqet e buta te pushtetit. Elementi ekonomiko-kriminal eshte ceshjte ne vehte dhe vlen per te gjithe "nafaklite" shqiptaret qe hypen ne pushtet. Kjo eshte nje sistem i perpunuar mire i pushtetit qe sillet e sillet pavaresisht nga rrethanat politike. 

BDI-ja nuk arrita ka kapitalizoj fitoren e 2001 dhe per fat te keq perseri u kthyem ne nje situate te ngjashme me ate te vitit 2000-1 edhe pse ka shume permiresime kozmetike fjala vjen pasaporta dygjuhesore vetem per shqiptaret(edhe ate nese e kerkojne vet ) etj.BDI PDSH PPD etj jane vetem pasqyrimi i realitetit tone shqiptar e kjo ne fakt i bie si " shiko ne pasqyre e athua cka sheh ne pasqyre"-vehten. Nuk dua ta thjeshtesoj por ne shqiptaret ne IRJM (apo si dreqin quhet ky vend) nuk kemi arritur nivelin e shteteformesise.Ky nivel nenkupton demokraci e brendshme, aftesi politike dhe njerez te arsimuar me vlera properendimore.Ne akoma sillemi verdale me gjysemvlera,te mbuluar nga padija,kontraverz,tradhetar e fundamentalist fetar. Politike bejme ne cajtoret e mahallave me plot tym cigare dhe ne pergjithesi niveli eshte teper i ulet qe mund te ndryshojme dicka.

----------


## Davius

Sipas sondazhit, ashtu edhe sic pritej, Bashkimi Demokratik per Integrim ne kampin politik edhe njehere e ka verifikuar epersine si dhe e ka perforcuar poziten e saj ne krahasim me partite tjera shqiptare.


Brima Gallup prej 20 deri 22 dhjetor te vitit te kaluar, pas marrjes se statusit kandidat per anetaresim ne BE, beri nje ankete telefonike per disponimin politik dhe kredibilitetin e partive ne Maqedoni. Anketa bazohet ne pergjigjet e 600 te anketuareve. Ne pyetjen se nese mbahen zgjedhjet parlamentare per cilen parti do te votoni:

per LSDM-ne 14.2 per qind, 
per VMRO DPMNE-ne 8.6 per qind, 
*per BDI-ne 8.1 per qind,* 
per PSDR-ne 6 per qind, 
*per PDSH-ne 3.1 per qind.* 

Per partite tjera deklarohen me pak se 1 per qind. Se nuk e dine jane deklaruar 15.6 per qind, se nuk do te votojne deklaruan 21.7 per qind dhe refuzojne te pergjigjen 7.3 per qind.


Rreth 60 per qind e te anketuareve vleresojne se Maqedonia leviz ne drejtimin e duhur, 26.7 per qind vleresojne se leviz ne drejtim te gabuar, kurse 13.2 per qind nuk e dine. Pjesa me e madhe e optimisteve do te votonin partite ne pushtet, kurse pesimistet partite opozitare. Mbi 20 per qind e optimisteve jane shprehur se do te votojne per LSDM-ne, 10 per qind BDI-ne, 6.8 per qind per PSDR-ne, 5.8 per qind VMRO DPMNE-ne dhe 2.3 per qind per PDSH-ne.

----------


## Davius

*BDI-ja para LSDM-se*

*Bashkimi Demokratik per Integrim me rejting e ka tejkaluar edhe Lidhjen Social Demokrate per dy per qind.* 

Sipas rezultateve te anketes se Institutit Republikan Nderkombetare  IRI, qe vepron ne Maqedoni e zhvilluar prej 15 deri me 18 janar 2006, ku jane anketuar 1106 qytetare nga vendbanime te ndryshme dhe nga perkatesi te ndryshme, ne pyetjen nese mbaheshin sot zgjedhjet Parlamentare per kend do te votoni, *per BDI-ne ne nivel te Maqedonise do te votonin 22 per qind*, per LSDM-ne 20 per qind. 

Nderkaq ne pyetjen se cila parti e bllokut shqiptar do te fitoj qeverine e ardhshme *per BDI-ne do te votonin 65 per qind*, per PDSH-ne 24 per qind, kurse per PPD-ne 3 per qind. Qytetaret e Maqedonise me unik jane treguar ne pergjigjen qe kane dhene per mbeshtetjen e Maqedonise ne rrugen e integrimit Evropian.

Lajm/01.02.2006

----

Suksesi, puna dhe mbajtja e premtimeve elektorale, BDI-se, partise qe doli nga lufta, ja siguron nje mandate te dyte.

Suksese...

----------


## Shkupi

Nese mbetet ky proporcion atehere urime Davius koalicionin e ri me VMRO-DPMNE.Do te jete shume interesant te shihet si patriotet maqedonas bejne koalicion me "teroristet" shqiptar nderkohe qe LSDM-ja dhe PDSH-ja rrine bashke ne karriget e opozites.

----------


## dibrani2006

di per politik por nuk di çka te them por ketu politika eshte akoma si ne pazar kur shkon te ndrojshe specat me domate eeee pritni pritni une nuk jam kundra partive shqipetare por me duket si shume me keta parti çdo kush e preferon ate me te miren por per mendimin tim e mira ka vdek

----------


## StormAngel

> Nese mbetet ky proporcion atehere urime Davius koalicionin e ri me VMRO-DPMNE.Do te jete shume interesant te shihet si patriotet maqedonas bejne koalicion me "teroristet" shqiptar nderkohe qe LSDM-ja dhe PDSH-ja rrine bashke ne karriget e opozites.


LSDM luan nje loje teper te ndryshme keto vitet e fundit.
Eshte gati e pabesueshme te humb zgjedhjet parlamentare. Do shifni.

----------


## Abdilbari

per shqiptaret do te ishte mire sikure ne skenen politike te ngelin me seshumti dy parti pol.Sa iperket BDIS pervec disa te ndershem te tjerit jane te gjith -DEBILA-

----------


## dibrani2006

> per shqiptaret do te ishte mire sikure ne skenen politike te ngelin me seshumti dy parti pol.Sa iperket BDIS pervec disa te ndershem te tjerit jane te gjith -DEBILA-


edhe une me ty jam po kush na degjon mjeri ata qe i kane kariket me te buta

----------


## Studenti-Te

Partite politike shqiptare ne Republiken e Maqedonis per zgjedhet 5 korrikut i kane dorezuar listat e kandidateve te tyre ne afat te parapar me ligj.

Partitet Politike Shqiptare:

*BDI-PPD*

Rafiz Haliti, Blerim Bexheti, Teuta Agai, Nazif Bushi-- njesia nr. 1 
Sadulla Duraku, Safet Neziri, Zymrite Jakupi dhe Hajrulla Misini- njesia nr.2
Rafet Mumonoviqi (boshnjak) -----njesia nr.3
njesia nr 4--- Nuk kan nxjer kandidat. 
Fazli Veliu, Tahir Hani, Shpresa Muaremovska Nedim Ramizi---njesia nr.5
Ali Ameti, Abdylhadi Vejseli, Teuta Arifi, Adnan Jashari, Zhevat Ademi, Selvie Saliu, Fadil Sulejmani, Aziz Pollozhani, Ajshe Selmani, Agron Buxhaku, Besnik Emshiu, Ajtene Iljazi, remzi rexhepi, Musa Musai, Teuta Neziri, Safet Kadriu, Milaim Fetahu---- njesia nr 6 

*PDSH*

*Bartesit e listave*

Menduh Thaçi ---njesia nr 1
Naser Ajdini ----- njesia nr 2
Iljaz Mehmeti----njesia nr 3
        Nuk ka  -----njesia nr 4
Garip Kaba ----njesia nr 5
Arben Xhaferi njesia nr 6

*Alternativa Kombtare (AK)*

Ridvan Bajrami --- njesia nr 1
Harun Aliu---------njesia nr 2
Jeton Shasivari---- njesia nr 6

*Partia Demokratike Kombtare (PDK)*

Azem Dauti --- njesia nr 1
Xhezahir Shqiri-- njesia nr 2
Nurie Alioska -- njesia nr 4
Bekim Kica---- njesia nr 5
Basri Haliti---njesia nr 6


*Partia per Ardhmeri Demokratike (PAD)*
 Milaim Limanin --- njesia nr.1
Nuhi Arifin----njesia nr.2
Alejdin Demiri---njesia nr.6

*Forcat e reja Demokratike (FRD) Dhe Alenca Demokratike (ADSH)*
Zejnun Fejzullahun -- Njesia nr.1
Hysni Shaqiri---        njesia nr.2
Sali Ramadani-------njesia nr.5
Vebi Ramadani-----njesia nr.6

----------

